
WolframScript: Wolfram/Mathematica's new CLI interface - tlack
http://blog.wolfram.com/2017/05/17/wolframscript-run-your-code-from-anywhere/
======
qubex
It's always been possible (on MacOAs) to invoke the binary from within the
.app package on a command line and get a textual interface. I believe one gets
the same on Unix-alike-OSes and Windows when one launches the executable from
within the command line.

Granted, this has some new supporting features, but overall it seems to be
mostly a rebranding of existing functionality.

It's still certainly useful, though.

